# Java Code in XML



## Gerhard (28. Okt 2004)

Hallo! 

Ich möchte in einem XSL Dokument Java Code einbetten!!! weiß zufällig jemand wie der Tag für Java Code in XML geht?? in JSP wäre dies ja <% //code %> aber in XML nimmt mir dies der Xselerator nicht!!

ich weiß passt in diesen Form Teil nicht rein aber ist echt dringend!! 
vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Antwort geben!!!

vielen dank im vorraus!
mfg gerhard


----------



## abollm (28. Okt 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja:

http://xml.apache.org/xalan-j/


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Okt 2004)

Eine PI

<?javacode

?>

wobei sich die App um diesen Zeugs kümmern soll??

oder meinst du sowas wie 

http://xml.apache.org/xalan-j/extensions.html#supported-lang


----------



## Gerhard (16. Nov 2004)

Ich habe in einem JSP File auf meinem Server eine Methode, die eine Webcam ansteuert. 
Jetzt will ich, dass ich in meinem XSL File Java Code einbetten kann, um diese Methode
aufzurufen. 

Im Allgemeinen will ich Java Code in mein XSL File einbetten. Ich hoffe das geht, aber geht
ja mit Java - Script auch.

Hier ein Beispiel des XSL Files. Zwischen dem Tag CONTROL möchte ich nun Java Code einbinden, um meine Methode in der externen Datei test.jsp aufzurufen und auszuführen.


```
<xsl:for-each select="REMLAB/OSCILLOSCOPE">	

        <div class="contrib">
	     <xsl:value-of select="HEADLINE"></xsl:value-of>
	</div>
	
	
	<h3><xsl:value-of select="TEXT-MAIN"></xsl:value-of></h3>

        <xsl:for-each select="PICTURE">
                <div class="exercise">	
			<h6>Aktuelles Bild der Kamera:</h6>
			<div  ALIGN="CENTER">
				[img]PictureServlet[/img]</IMG>
			</div>
		</div>
        </xsl:for-each>

        <xsl:for-each select="CONTROL">

        </xsl:for-each>
       	
</xsl:for-each>
```

vielen dank.
mfg gerhard


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2004)

wie willst du eine "Methode in einer JSP" aufrufen? einen GET machen oder was????

und was soll der Verweis auf javascript? dein XSL läuft ja nicht in einem Browser????

ausserdem: schreib den Java-Quelltext doch einfach rein, dann passiert eben einfach nichts damit (du willst ihn AUSFUEHREN)

oder

erzeug doch einfach eine jsp und dadrin ein <% ... %>

ansonsten nochmal der verweis auf

http://xml.apache.org/xalan-j/extensions.html#supported-lang

[damit bindest du aber keinen source-code ein, sondern kannst schon kompilierte Klassen aus der XSLT-Datei heraus via namespace ansteuern!]


----------

